# pics of my nissan hardbody



## lownissan dj (Sep 11, 2002)

heres the link to my webpage: 
http://home.attbi.com/~doug123/index.html
BTW - my truck just got picked as an "extra" for the filming of fast & furious 2.
sign my guestbook while you're there.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

finally, some other nissans in the member's rides section. I love the look, but please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please get rid of the satellite transmitter.


----------



## lownissan dj (Sep 11, 2002)

*re:*

thats my radar detector reflector protector
lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: re:*



lownissan dj said:


> *thats my radar detector reflector protector
> lol
> *


oh, so it actually has some use (Imaginary)


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Re: re:*



lownissan dj said:


> *thats my radar detector reflector protector
> lol  *



Haa Ha... glad to see there was some playful humor tossed into this thread. The truck looks great man! The wing... ehhh... but it's not my truck. Keep up the clean work!!!


----------

